# IIS 6.0: Error 404 bei bestimmten Downloaddateien?



## TchiboMann (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Kollegen =)

Ich hab da mal ein Problem, das ich nich ganz nachvollziehen kann. Es geht um Folgendes: Das Game Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer ermöglicht sogenannte "Custom Maps" (für die, die sich da nicht auskennen: Spielwiesen hergestellt von den Usern). Diese Maps können wahlweise direkt vom Gameserver heruntergezogen werden, oder per "Redirected Download", bei dem der Gameserver dem Clienten sagt wo er die Map herunterladen kann - redirected Download ist wesentlichst schneller als Download vom Gameserver, weswegen das eben gern genutzt wird.

So, lange rede kurzer Sinn: Ich will meinen Windowsserver für redirected Downloads zur Verfügung stellen. Problem dabei ist, dass die Mapfiles nicht gezippt sein dürfen, sondern als .iwd-Datei auf dem Webspace liegen muss. Und das mag der Winserver gar nicht, bei direktzugriff auf eine .iwd-Datei gibt er einen "404 - nicht gefunden" fehler zurück. Beispiel:

*Beide Dateien sind definitiv im selben Verzeichnis!*
http://eer-clan.esgnhost.com/gamesdownload/zzz_trx.iwd //funktioniert nicht
http://eer-clan.esgnhost.com/gamesdownload/cod.bmp //funktioniert

So, was kann das sein? Auf einem Linuxserver funktioniert das einwandfrei... Ich schätze mal mit einem Apacheserver generell dürfts problemlos funktionieren...

Habe schon dateirechte nachgeschaut, die sind alle korrekt gesetzt. Mime-Type hab ich im IIS-Manager auch hinzugefügt - hat nixx gebracht. 


Was kann das denn dann sein?


----------



## port29 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi,


ich stand vor einer Weile vor genau dem gleichen Problem. Ich wollte ein flv Video auf einem IIS Server platzieren und es war die hölle  Als Linux Admin bin ich gewöhnt, dass die Dateien, die ich hochlade, auch gefunden werden. 404 - File Not Found hat mich zum verzweifeln getrieben. Herausgestellt hat sich, dass der IIE den Kopf in den Sand steckt, wenn ein Mimetype zu einer Erweiterung nicht gefunden wird. "flv Ich kenne nichtmal die Erweiterung, also wird es die Datei auch nicht geben. Buff! 404" Geholfen hat mir da aber google ganz gut:

http://www.beier-christian.eu/blog/2007/03/12/flash-video-dateien-flv-und-der-iis/

Ich habe bis heute nicht herausgefunden, welchen Dienst ich genau neustarten muss, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden. Hab deshalb nach der Änderung die ganze Kiste rebootet. Dann ging alles!

Ich liebe Linux / UNIX


----------



## TchiboMann (16. Oktober 2007)

das blöde iss ja, ich hab den mime-type eingetragen als octet-stream, es will trotz kompletten Serverreboot nicht klappen^^

und ich hab schlicht keinen plan warum das so ist, wo der da immer noch rumzickt.


----------

